# Distributorship Franchise opportunity- solar industrial



## ge210 (Apr 16, 2014)

Do you want your own solar shop/company be support by one of the biggest solar company?
We are national solar panel company that prides ourselves in providing high quality products and services. This is an exciting opportunity for the right person to join Australia's top 1 Solar PV specialists and to be part of the dynamic and rapidly expanding Solar Industry. 

We need you help us promote our solar system in return we provide reliable support and highest commission.

If it is sound you pls send your resume to us we will contact you soon.
phone 0405 486 388


----------

